# AW X-Traction vs Ultra G?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm pretty much a non magnetic guy myself but I'm wondering what you all think about the AW Xtraction Ultra G chassis. What is the preference vs the standard X-Traction chassis?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I strongly prefer the XTs one release prior to the magnets over any previous XTs. For example, they're waaaay better than the chassis in my Mopar Mania set. But since all AW chassis seem to improve in overall quality with newer releases, maybe the Ultra G's might actually be yet another incremental improvement in quality. For my tastes, though, I'd yank the magnet. That's just me though... you know the deal - one man, one vote.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the Ultra G - just enough magnetic attraction of keep it in the slot through the corners


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a non magnet guy myself. I also prefer the XT's without the extra magnet. It would be nice to see some of the new releases come without that neo magnet.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the Ultra G.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Ultra G was created for perverted purists, those that love their pancakes with hot sauce poured all over them. Having driven all 4 version of T-jets vs. Ultra G jets, Magna-Tractions/X-Tractions vs. Ultra G XT's, I can see a use for all of them depending on the track and application. When racing was in it's heyday in my area we had 3 classes of cars, the Ultra G sort of allows those extra classes for pancakes too. What I really like though, is that you can build an Ultra G neo magnet T-Jet that will absolutely smoke an XT any day.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

One nice thing about the Ultra G is that the magnet is easy to remove... :freak:


----------

